# Betta tank mate needs.



## Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

howdy all! with the 5 - 7 gallon planted tank I'm planning, I'm looking for info on taking care of the tank mate needs.

essentially, I plan on the Betta (which will be added last so there are no territory issues), but some snails (recommendations welcome), ghost shrimp and then something like dwarf cory's or oto's. 

with the plants, I'm thinking of a rock structure in the front centre that will allow to have a cryp or other broad leaf something for the Betta to rest on and then some tall wavy plants in the back/top and then grass (kept short) for the rest of the foreground. 

for the cory or oto though, do they need access to some rock or sand or will they be okay with snuffling through the grass? if it's better for them to have some gravel/sand...what's recommended? gravel or sand? 

thank you for your assistance!


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

The cories and otos both need a 20g minimum, I suggest doing some shrimp and snails instead. Rabbit snails are awesome and come in quite a variety.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

There's really no need to add the Betta last if you introduce tank mates by floating them in a darkened tank and leaving the light off for a minimum of an hour. You can only have Pygmy, Habrosus or Hastus Cory in a tank that small. They need to be in shoals of at least six and these guys stay small enough. As will all Cory/Catfish/Pleco, they do best with sand so they don't injure their barbels.

I actually prefer Habrosus Cory in my smaller tanks as they are more bottom dwellers while the Hastus and Pygmy are mid-tank. Being bottom dwellers, the Habrosus are far less likely to cause any issues; at least they never have for me and I have them in all of my tanks.

Have fun!


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

No offence, but all cories really need a 20 long, anything smaller than that doesn't provide enough space for them to swim. Even pygmy's. But that's just what I've learnedly


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

No offense taken; however, it is not true that the above-mentioned Cory need a 20 gallon aquarium. This is according to, among others, author, lecturer and well-respected expert on Nano species Rachel O'Leary (Invertebrates by Msjinkzd - Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.). As someone who has shoals of dwarf Cory in tanks from 5.5-20, I can attest their behavior is the same in the various aquariums. If anything, they are a bit more outgoing in the 5.5 than the 20. When researching I found those who recommended larger aquariums also recommended shoals larger than six.

It helps when one makes a blanket statement to supply back-up.

BTW, I agree Rabbit Snails are amazing. Unfortunately, they do tend to eat healthy live plants.


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

Yeah, just my opinion, but I'll take a look at the link. Really? Rabbit snails eat plants? I have one in two of my Betta tanks and they don't seem to care. Didn't know that, well I'll have to watch them now haha. 
The linked didn't take me anywhere.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'll try again.  

Invertebrates by Msjinkzd - Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.

She also has a great YouTube channel.
https://www.youtube.com/user/msjinkzd


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

It's only taking me to the home page, but I'll look into it. it's also my opinion(forgot to say it earlier) that Bettas really shouldn't be kept with other fish(unless it's a divided 10g/15g with the same gender) in any bring less than a 20g long. Although some have reported good behaviour, it's just to confined in case on of the fish goes on a rampage IMO.


----------



## altheora (Jul 23, 2016)

I actually have to both agree and disagree with both of you. 

I feel like a 5g would be fine for 4 of the smaller cory species. However, when combined with a betta, the bioload is going to be too high for a tank that small. You might be able to swing it with a 7g, but definitely make sure your tank is that large, first. I haven't even included the shrimp and snails in my calculations.

AQAdvisor link


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Totally understand; however, IME after keeping Betta in community tanks for 40+ years 99% are fine with tank mates. In that time a maximum of 3-5 were better off alone and only one didn't make that known immediately. However, also IME, one *must* have a well-planted tank to reduce any stress on any of the residents; a well-cycled tank (especially for shrimp) and a backup plan should something go awry.

So to the OP: If your tank hasn't been cycled for at least two or three months you most likely will not be successful long-term with shrimp. They are extremely sensitive to parameter shifts and even .25ppm Ammonia can compromise them to the point of death or make them weak enough to make them both easy prey for the Betta and unable to molt. Unless a tank is heavily planted and 2-3 months past cycling I do not recommend shrimp.


----------



## Platy lover (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes, be careful with shrimp. Pebbles was a female would have ripped them apart in less than five minutes if I didn't get them out. Keshet just freaked out and nipped them. The where both fine with rabbit snails though. I haven't had any Betta community tanks(hoping to change that rather soon), but do know people who have had disasters happen. I just wouldn't be willing to risk it in a small tank. I do understand every one owns opinion though.


----------



## kanped (Jul 4, 2016)

Platy lover said:


> Rabbit snails eat plants?


They can. I had one quite briefly and he never bothered my plants. If there's other food sources, they seem to prefer it but the LFS were glad to be rid of him because he was having a go at one of their fancier plants. Plain anubias and java moss etc. don't seem to appeal to them much. I will say that they're fantastic and beautiful but prefer higher temps than you'd normally want in a betta tank (but will do fine in lower temps) and you really need a mature, cycled tank for them (at least 2 months running after a finished cycle is recommended). I'm not sure if it was the temperature or the 'snail-in' cycle I was assured by the LFS would be fine, but my guy only lasted a few days. Deeply recessed into his shell and never came out again.

Oh, and my betta took a chunk out of the snail's head about 15 seconds after he went in the tank, so I'd watch out for that, too. Seems uncommon but just remember that they can be very aggressive.


----------



## Friendly (Aug 29, 2014)

hey all, I have no issues with running a tank so it can cycle and mature and let the plants grow before I drop anything else live into it. 

what about something like a hermit crab? or would it try to eat the Betta?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Wouldn't suggest a Hermit Crab as they are not truly aquatic. However......I love my Dwarf Crays. 

Cambarellus patzcuarensis sp. "Orange" .:. Freshwater Aquarium Crayfish Species Information Page


----------

